# old school fun with friends part two



## khand50 (Jan 20, 2010)

this is a video that i choreographed with my friend frank while stationed at castle air force base, merced ca,  in 1979.  we both liked bruce lee alot and i fashioned this fight after the fight between lee and norris in return of the dragon.  we did this for fun,  so please enjoy...


----------

